# Youtube "bleeding" outside quotes?



## jefmcg (24 Mar 2018)

I'm noticing this on my phone and my pc, so I don't think the problem is on my end.

If a post quotes a previous post that ends with a youtube video, then that video protrudes out of the quote. OK that sounds weird. Here's a screen shot to explain






I think this is new; I don't remember seeing it before a few days ago.


----------



## Dirk (24 Mar 2018)

I've been getting that as well.


----------



## midlife (24 Mar 2018)

Been happening for a few days on my tablet. Also happens on quotes with pictures.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (24 Mar 2018)

Have had the same thing happen to me. I'm using an android tablet.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Mar 2018)

Me too, expanding the quote does reveal the message beneath.


----------

